# Mywi Ondemand & iPad2



## Bubblefreddo (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
ayant acheter mywi pour mon iPhone 3gs , j'ai voulu l'utiliser pour l'iPad.
Le pb de surconsommation de batterie peut se régler avec Mywi ondemand, mais il faut alors l'installer sur l'iPad. Comment le faire puisque l'iPad2 n'est pas JB?

Si qqu'un connait la manip?

Merci


----------

